# Fess up Wheels and Rice



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Now who is Rice and who is Wheels on here???????

Once again we make radio history.... they read us daily it seems.... it has to be one the regulars.


Is this what Ed O. really does? is he secretly Wheels or Rice with a clever profile in Seattle? :rofl:

Or is ABM?, nah we have seen him via pics!

Not L4L, Hap........... not Crimson. they were at last years party.

Cimalee? does he really live in Virginia?

Who do you guys suspect it is?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Since they work for the Blazers, they cannot register here and start talking with us. They can't be a regular member here... It's just not possible, is it? 

I still have my ideas about PorterIn2004 being Pete Pranica. Fess up, Porter!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

BTW - Did they mention bbb.net again on Courtside? It sounds like it from your post.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes they did...... when discussing Zach's contract extension. which is in another thread!


Why not talk with us L4L? They do not have to give us priviledged data? or inside info!

They can just throw in their opinions. not leading on who they really are!

Ther is no rule saying Blazer emplyees can not chat with us.

I am sure Gym Rat did talk with us on other sites last year when she was still with them.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I think Wheels and Rice are members because they always talk about purposed deals that people in here make , but It aint me Im from Va


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I saw a username of BrianWheeler awhile back but I suspect that might have been L4L, for some reason..


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

In the hoopsworld blazer board they thought I was Rasheed Wallace because I always spoke well about Rasheed


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> I saw a username of BrianWheeler awhile back but I suspect that might have been L4L, for some reason..


It ain't me, trust me on that.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*looks around innocently*

I ain't saying nothing

:grinning:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I've always had a sneaky suspicion Mike Rice and Jeff Robertson are the same guy... :krazy:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

There is a Brian Wheeler registered, but with no posts

See da man


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> There is a Brian Wheeler registered, but with no posts
> 
> See da man


He is also a member of Petey's fan club, and has been rated six times with an average rating of five stars without ever having a post ... how suspicious.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

For what it's worth, I was rated by that Brian Wheeler guy too... but I doubt it's him.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> He is also a member of Petey's fan club, and has been rated six times with an average rating of five stars without ever having a post ... how suspicious.


I was one of the people who rated him a five.  FWIW, I think it's Wheels for some reason. He just wouldn't post because it's against the rules.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Heh I gave him a 5 too, just because I thought it was funny someone with zero posts had five 5 star ratings. I just accidently clicked his name in Petey's sig when I came across him.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hmmm... :idea: Maybe I should start a "Brian Wheeler Fan Club" in my signature!

I might just do that. :yes: I know we have a good amount of fans here that enjoy Wheels' play-by-play.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Heh I gave him a 5 too, just because I thought it was funny someone with zero posts had five 5 star ratings. I just accidently clicked his name in Petey's sig when I came across him.


Me too


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Let the Wheels' signups begin! Send me a PM if you want to join.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I was one of the people who rated him a five.  FWIW, I think it's Wheels for some reason. He just wouldn't post because it's against the rules.


Why would he even register then?

I really doubt it's him.

Why doesn't someone PM him or email the real Brian Wheeler and ask? I was going to do it, but I decided that I don't really care that much. I mean, it would be pretty cool if it was him, but I don't think it is...

I don't buy that it's against the rules to chat in message boards... When I was broadcasting the PIL basketball on TV, fans would approach me all the time to talk about the league or just basketball in general... I didn't sit there and go "Oh, sorry I can't talk because I might say the wrong thing!"

I'll tell you right now, us broadcasters don't have a whole lot of insight as to what's going on in the "front office". We might more know about league rules and get to see some things that regular fans don't (like practices and such), but I really doubt if they listen in on Nash's phone calls.

Granted, Wheels and Rice have a lot more at stake then I did, but my guess is that they don't have a lot of time to post, or that they don't want to be a "distraction" on the board...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Yes they did...... when discussing Zach's contract extension. which is in another thread!
> 
> 
> ...


I have been talking to you guys for years, at several different sites but I was NOT stupid enough to make it public that I was a Blazers employee at the time. I wanted to voice my PERSONAL opinions without people reading something into it and I never posted things that were "off limits" to the Blazers organization - plus, I liked my job and wanted to keep it. Now that I am no longer an employee, I don't care if you know I used to work for the team. I have no inside info now (not that I ever did in a Bob Whitsitt run organization) - so my opinions are mine.

Seriously, it would NOT be cool for Wheels and Rice to come in here and post their personal opinions and for everyone to know they are team announcers that are VERY close to the team, travel with them, etc. etc. Plus, if they post here, why would you listen to Courtside, etc. etc. ? I think it is cool they continue to read what we say here (Hi Wheels, MB, and Rice!!!! I miss you guys!) and I am glad MB pushed to accept e-mails and they discuss your questions on the air where they give their opinions. You can't get much better than that. I don't see any other team's broadcasters doing that. It would make very little sense for them to come in here and post their opinions, especially if those opinions could be considered controversial to management... and you guys would take their "opinions" as fact because of how close they are to the organization, no matter what type of disclaimer they made.

We have it good here and the Broadcasters have gone above and beyond to involve this site. I appreciate what they have done! Thanks guys!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> I have been talking to you guys for years, at several different sites but I was NOT stupid enough to make it public that I was a Blazers employee at the time. I wanted to voice my PERSONAL opinions without people reading something into it and I never posted things that were "off limits" to the Blazers organization - plus, I liked my job and wanted to keep it. Now that I am no longer an employee, I don't care if you know I used to work for the team. I have no inside info now (not that I ever did in a Bob Whitsitt run organization) - so my opinions are mine.
> ...


I was going to say something similar, but I know you'd respond to Trader Bob's questons.  Thanks for taking the time to explain, Gym Rat.

And thanks to all of the Blazer broadcasters for mentioning our site on the air and for actually listening to our ideas and comments!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey, can I get a free supporting membership since I also mentioned the site on the air a couple of times?

I have witnesses! Hap heard me!!!

If not, $20 cash will do just fine. I'm a reasonable man, so I'll leave it up to you guys.

The above post is not to be taken serious, unless you were actually going to give me money. In that case, it's completely serious.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe if we all offered to pay for a supporting membership for the Brian Wheeler poster, he'd break his silence!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> He is also a member of Petey's fan club, and has been rated six times with an average rating of five stars without ever having a post ... how suspicious.


Actually he messaged / pmed me to be added to my fan club a long time ago. At the time I didn't know whom he was until HearToTemptYou and L4L brought him up and asked if he pmed me to join. I also noticed he rated me, so I had returned the favor a while ago. At that time he only had 2 other ratings.

-Petey


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> I don't buy that it's against the rules to chat in message boards... When I was broadcasting the PIL basketball on TV, fans would approach me all the time to talk about the league or just basketball in general... I didn't sit there and go "Oh, sorry I can't talk because I might say the wrong thing!"
> 
> I'll tell you right now, us broadcasters don't have a whole lot of insight as to what's going on in the "front office". We might more know about league rules and get to see some things that regular fans don't (like practices and such), but I really doubt if they listen in on Nash's phone calls.
> ...


 :laugh: Well, you are right about ONE thing, I doubt they listen in on Nash's phone calls.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=5220

Okay, who ruined Wheels' five star rating? Whoever you are, you're in big trouble. :naughty:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*looking around innocently*

I ain't saying nothing!  

P.S. L4L- Don't take this the wrong way because I think you dog is very cute but for some reason everytime I look at him I can't stop laughing and I don't know why.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> P.S. L4L- Don't take this the wrong way because I think you dog is very cute but for some reason everytime I look at him I can't stop laughing and I don't know why.


Is it because he looks like he's smiling? With the stick in his mouth, it looks like it, IMO.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> For what it's worth, I was rated by that Brian Wheeler guy too... but I doubt it's him.


How do you find out who rated you? I didn't know that you could do that.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

The lurker who makes me curious is Meat Jock. They also have zero posts to their credit, but are all over the rating of other posters.

STOMP


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> The lurker who makes me curious is *Meat Jock.* They also have zero posts to their credit, but are all over the rating of other posters.
> 
> STOMP


GULP!  

Just when you were felling safe on a message board! :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, what was said about us?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

They mentioned bbb.net last night on CSMN. A local Blazer talk show.

They had said our fans need not worry about Zach Randolph getting his extension this week. He will get it. They can not mention why, but that is was going to be done this weeke before the deadline, but could not be announced yet. They knew fans such as us on bbb.net had concerns over rather it would be done.

See also "When is the big announcement"


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

OK, I'll admit it . . . 

I am really Jerry West!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Also I'm really Ruben Patterson


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you find out who rated you? I didn't know that you could do that.


You simply click the number of votes you have under your rating. It's that simple.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The following users have rated "Brian Wheeler"

4-For-Snapper 
Brian 
Epadfield 
HearToTemptYou 
Hedo 
Loyalty4Life 
MJG 
NateBishop3 
Petey 
sabas4mvp 
theWanker 
thylo

By the way, for those that wonder (and don't live in portland), CSMN stands for "*C*ourt*s*ide *M*onday *N*ight"


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*WHEELS AND RICE ARE WONDERFUL*

If you two are out there,I absolutely adore you both !

Wheels,if you were a little older,I would ask you out !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Just out of curiosity, what was said about us?


Something along the lines of BBB.net being his favorite Blazer fan site or Blazer message board.

-Petey


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

ed o is really Johnny Cochran.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> ed o is really Johnny Cochran.


if you don't spell great, I will berate...


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

I am really Hap's father.


Hap, I am your father :starwars: come to the dark side and together we can rule the UNIVERSE! BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> I am really Hap's father.
> 
> 
> Hap, I am your father :starwars: come to the dark side and together we can rule the UNIVERSE! BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


(in my best Balkie voice) only if kosin Schilly comes along.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> I am really Hap's father.
> 
> 
> Hap, I am your father :starwars: come to the dark side and together we can rule the UNIVERSE! BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


How old were you when you had Hap? I met both of you at the Draft Party and you didn't look old enough to be Hap's father!:rofl:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok everyone. I'll fess up. I'm Brian Rice... uhm I mean Brian Wheeler. Sorry about that.

Now Petey is my middle name. That is right... 

So you can all now shower me with praise, love, join my fan club below and give me all the 5 star ratings you want.

I'm glad the truth is out, and this burden if now off my shoulders.

-Petey


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

I am really Bill Gates. I can own all of you in a matter of minutes. hahahaha (imagine the laugh was in _The Family Guy's_ Stewies vioce. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> I am really Bill Gates. I can own all of you in a matter of minutes. hahahaha (imagine the laugh was in _The Family Guy's_ Stewies vioce. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



"what the deuce!?"

Stewie was the most underrated cartoon character of all time.


----------



## prasutagus (Jan 22, 2003)

We all know it's you, Trader Bob. Usually the one who yells about the stink is the one who created it. Fess up, now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prasutagus</b>!
> We all know it's you, Trader Bob. Usually the one who yells about the stink is the one who created it. Fess up, now.


No need, I fessed up already.

-Petey


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

See its Petey after all :woot:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE & HAP = Wheels & Rice? :uhoh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey... Can I be Mark Mason?











*bellows in a deep voice* "JEEEEEGAAAAA!"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Hey... Can I be Mark Mason?
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, now we need to find out who Blaze is! :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure, now we need to find out who Blaze is! :laugh:


HOWIE... Don't give it away so easy next time.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> HOWIE... Don't give it away so easy next time.


I never said which one I was.....oh I have said too much, yet again!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Poor Blaze.. errr... I mean HOWIE.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I have decided to reveal who I really am at the BBB.net & ESPN party. Get your ticket if you really want to know who I am. This is a once in a life time deal! 

Great, there goes ticket sales!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I have decided to reveal who I really am at the BBB.net & ESPN party. Get your ticket if you really want to know who I am. This is a once in a life time deal!
> 
> Great, there goes ticket sales!


So, who are you really? Someone that's going tell me.


----------

